# Help! How to catch pigeon? One-way trap?



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

*How to encourage pij to nest??*

Hi everyone,

We are thrilled that a lost Old Dutch capuchine has been visiting our balcony every day for more than a month! He visits every 1-2 hours to feed and often will nestle in under a small plant table for a few hours just before dusk. As the sun sets, however, he always leaves. Any ideas how we can get him to stay overnight and nest here with us?

I set up a makeshift nest box for him on top of the table using a small dog carrier, but he won't go in it yet. (I think I have left too much food outside the box -- he doesn't really have much incentive to go inside.) 

Since he likes the area under the table, I wondered if there is anything I can put in there to make it seem like more like home. What usually interests them in moving in?

Thanks for any ideas. We want to give him good food and safety, but hope that this way, he can have a home AND continue to free fly as he likes. All advice is deeply appreciated. We are very new to this!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your care and concern over this lost pigeon.

Does this bird have a band? He may belong to someone.

I would catch the bird and build him an enclosure, if he is not banded. I'm not sure if this type of pigeon can fly like a homer, and is hawk savy. He is definitely domestic and should have a coop and aviary.

Please update us and let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

*Not banded-- advice please.*

Thanks for your reply. He is not banded. 

We haven't really been sure what to do for him. We live in a hawk-free downtown business district in an apartment. We definitely will trap him and take him with us if we ever move from here, but frankly, have been really troubled by the idea of caging him now because we can provide very little space for him in the apartment. (Small, cramped, us and 3 cats as it is...)

He seems SO happy being free. Since there are fewer dangers in the neighborhood than in many places, we thought the sadness of putting him in a little cage outweighed the real risks to his safety. We hoped that he might live free on the balcony and still be pretty safe. 

Is this a bad idea? We certainly do want to do what is best for him and welcome all of your advice.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi everyone and thank you for all of your wonderful advice about the capuchine on our balcony!

We are still kind of wrestling whether we should trap and cage this wonderful guy or just coax him to spend more and more time on our balcony where he'll be safe. Its a tough call because the neighborhood is unusual -- it's a downtown business disrtict, free of natural predators and he seems so happy coming and going as he pleases... We really are not sure which would be better for him, so all thoughts on whether to catch him or not are still much appreciated.

Anyway, thinkng of catching him, we wondered if anyone has any experience in using the one-way entry wire bob traps to catch a lost or feral pigeon. Do they work? 

We don't trust our ability to catch him by hand and are afraid to scare him off the balcony for good, so this seems like a good option. He is a pretty wary bird though...We haven't had any luck getting him to go inside a plastic dog carrier that we set up as a nest box, so I am not sure that he would go in the trap either...

Please reply. We really appreciate all your help in figuring out what is best to do for this guy. He is SOOOO beautiful and lively and seeing him everyday has definitely become the high point of the day for me!


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

*Is it possible that he might have a family somewhere?*

We also wondered if there is any chance that he has a family wherever he is currently nesting... Would a capuchine ever mate with a feral rock pigeon or do they know they are a different species? 

As we consider catching him, we worry about him leaving a family behind too...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is possible he belongs to a loft somewhere, but was never banded. Can you supply us with a picture?

Yes, it is possible for a feral pigeons to mate with a domestic pigeon, male and hen.

He is dependent on you for food & water, and may have been so if there was an owner in his past. 

Are you sure there are no hawks in your area? 

You don't really see hawks unless there is prey around, and pigeons are one of their favorite meals.

I have a link for making a trap but it doesn't work so I need to find the correct new web address.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> You don't really see hawks unless there is prey around, and pigeons are one of their favorite meals.


That's what concerns me. You didn't give your location, but there are hawks in many cities; you just don't see them all the time. I can understand your dilemma, but I really think this pigeon would be better off in captivity. Capuchines are especially vulnerable because the ruff of feathers can obscure their vision. It's not just hawks you have to worry about, but cats, dogs and people who aren't as kind as you are. If it were me, I'd try to catch him.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Do the one-way entry traps work, do you think?


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

*Pictures!!*

I hope this link works... Here are some pictures of the pijie. They are through the window so they are not great, but you can still see him...

http://community.webshots.com/album/549407003FSwuSS


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> It is possible he belongs to a loft somewhere, but was never banded. Can you supply us with a picture?
> 
> Yes, it is possible for a feral pigeons to mate with a domestic pigeon, male and hen.
> 
> ...


Hi Treesa,

Here are pictures!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Wow!!*

Your pigeon is beautiful!!! The background of the buildings seems to suit his stature - what a noble looking bird.

I notice you have a few starlings hang by too...... all that lovely grub 

I'm not best placed to tell you what to do but your certainly don't see those type of pigeons wild - I just had to comment on what a lovely bird.

I hope you work out the right solution for him. 
Tania x


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm on my way out the door but wanted to post the link to Susan's original thread regarding her visitor.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14864

I have suggested she try to catch it as Capuchines are not 'made' to be free flying. If you can catch him & are unable to adopt him, there are members here who can assist you with this.

I will say again, he should not be free flying, even though he appears as happy as a peacock, he is not safe. He has *red* flags flying overhead.

Are you certain this is an Old Dutch Capuchine? I know you said it's been hard to get some good photos. Here is a 'full' picture of Mikko. Aside from the coloring, does he look like this?

Cindy


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I'm on my way out the door but wanted to post the link to Susan's original thread regarding her visitor.
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14864
> 
> I have suggested she try to catch it as Capuchines are not 'made' to be free flying. If you can catch him & are unable to adopt him, there are members here who can assist you with this.
> ...


Hi Cindy,

I have posted pictures of him -- there's a link above -- I can only guess that he is a Capuchine. He's got a puff of feathers around his neck with very clear rosettes and looks like photos I found on the internet. Mikko is magnificent!! He looks a little different from Mikko...Here's one of the pictures:


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I do not know much - but it is a fancy breed - dont you always hate the word "but".

Fancy breeds will not make it without shelter etc - especially in a city I believe that bird has an owner maybe which you cannot find 

If you make your balcony the best place too be i.e. food, water and shelter it will spend more and more time there! and in my opinion a fancy breed should be caught and housed.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh and a swing trap for an untrained bird does not always work as they have to push against the bars and if they are not hungry they will not do it!

Homers/racers are trained from an early age to push against the swing trap so they will fo in but I believe a fancy bird would always have been in a cage so that will not work.

i.e. 1. you try the box propped up by a stick and string method or 2. you cut a hole in a box with feed inside big enough so it can jump through and small enough so it can not fly out.

It will not last long in th big bad world otherwise!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Susan - aren't you the lucky one to have this regal pij select you to visit. There is a link "somewhere" - try the search tool at the top of the page - showing how to set up a cardboard box with string to catch him. It really works because we've used it successfully. I would not have any food on the balcony the day you plan to try it except under the box. You may even want to set the box up after dark so it will be there when he comes to feed the next morning. Of course, you'll have to get up early to crack your door and have the string in hand so he won't get spooked when he shows up.

I agree with the others, this bird doesn't need to be on the loose. Another thing that I noticed is his size. He looks thin to me but that may be just me. 

Good luck.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Definitely a Capuchine and he does look on the thin side. Hope you can capture him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is the link to an easy trap:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

*What size of cage will he need?*

We will try to catch him -- still not sure how that is going to work, but...

We wanted to get set up for him before we do. What size and type of cage should we get for him? Also, could it stay on the balcony? I think he might be happier there than inside, but don't know how warm he needs to be. (It is Los Angeles, so it is never really cold.) Should he be covered at night?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Susan, 

How nervous is this pigeon? Does he fly away quickly when you approach? Try the box trap as mentioned. You may want to set it up and wait a few days until he gets used to seeing it and less wary of it. Then in a few days you can attempt to catch him with it. You could also try to see if he'll eat from your hand with some more time and patience. If you can get him to eat out of your hand, you might be able to just grab him.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

He's pretty nervous. The bigger problem in getting close to him is that I cannot open the sliding balcony door without scaring all birds off. It makes a horrible screeching sound when it slides, and can't leave it open because of our 3 cats. One of the three styles of box trap is probably going to be the answer.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Susan, 

I understand then....screeching door, not very stealthy when trying to capture a bird 

Well, try the trap, leave it out for a few days before you attempt bagging him and take it from there...unless you see a perfect opportunity to catch him. At that point, and if you catch him, we can advise you of what is best for a cage and where he should be (indoors or out on the balcony).

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Brad, Please advise on the cage...Before catching him, I need to get the4 cage and have everything set up first. (With three cats around, I can't make any temporary housing mistakes here...)


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Susan, 

Ok, a cheap and good sized cage for him would be a medium sized, all-wire dog kennel, the foldable kind. They have a pan that pulls out on the bottom to collect droppings and they are fairly large and inexpensive. Similar sized bird cages cost a lot more. 

This is only my suggestion and other members might have a better idea


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Might try spraying a bit of WD-40 on the track of the sliding door .. Good luck on catching this beautiful pigeon!

Terry


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Susan,

I have rescued a few birds using a little more sophisticated version of the box and string trap posted, but a box and string trap none the less.

Where you may have a few problems is that since it is a single bird it is going to be quite a bit more skittish than if was feeding within a flock situation. For me, I generally just put the trap out for a day, unset, with seeds around it. In a flock situation there is always one brave bird that will come in and start to feed then the rest will follow, they soon become very use to the trap being there and it becomes a normal part of the background, you don't have this flock advantage. So I would just put the trap outside with seeds around it and with a little less where you usually put it for him. It may take a little longer, but he will in time get used to it being there.

Eventually you will set the trap with a very few seeds on the outside with a sparse trail leading in and a good amount in the centre toward the back of the trap.

Where I have rescued birds is a very similar situation to yours, glass sliding doors, although leading to the parking area of our business. I use 25 LB. test fishing line attached to the stick holding up the trap and bring it inside. I leave the sliding doors open a 1/4", draw the sliding drapes, but leave a small opening so that I have a peak hole to observe, but not be observed, and wait. Sometimes it's very quick to catch the bird I am after and sometimes it takes hours of waiting. Just be patient and you will eventually get him.

As a final note, make sure the trap is well weighted on top, test tripping it a few times set up as I described to make sure it works well, leave very little slack in the line and trip with a one quick, hard, clean pull. Finally, make sure he is all the way in the trap, eating comfortably at the center of the large pile of seeds. Your heart will race a little as he enters, this is normal, but do not be too anxious to pull the string, as you may get only one shot at him. He may still come around if you miss, but will most likely not go near the trap again. I emphasize, if he is not in the right place in the trap and starts to leave, do not panic and pull the sting, let him leave, he will be comfortable and come back around and in again to where he should be to pull the line to catch him.

I have had this happen to me, pulling too soon, and it was only because the flock went to feeding in the trap again that a very reticent bird was finally caught and not the same day. You do not have a flock to do this for you if you miss.

Best of luck catching him

Ron


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

*We have caught the lost Capuchine! More advice please!!!*

 Hi everyone. Just wanted to let you all know how things are going. We bought a 4'H x 3'W x 2'D cage, put it on the balcony with food in it and left the door open for a few days. The birdie was suspicious at first, but started reliably going in to feed every day. We then rigged up some fishing line to the gate so it could be closed from a distance. It worked -- about an hour ago we closed it and now Pidge is safely inside.

He seems very calm about the whole event! He's eating, drinking and checking out his cage. There are two built in shelves in the cage for him to perch on(it's actually a cat playpen) and we put some cardboard in the corner of the cage to create a safe place. (We couldn't get a whole box into the cage, but the cardboard made a little three-sided nook that is partially covered by the shelf.)

We wondered, does he needs anything else to be comfortable tonight? Should we cover his cage? (It does not go below about 55 degrees at night here now.) 

Also, we would like to extend the space he can move around in by connecting the cage to a dog crate, but how far apart can the bars of the crate be and still be safe for him? The openings in the bars on the playpen, his current cage, are 1" x 4". Is that OK? I think dog crates may be even wider...

Thank you for all of your help and advice and support!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Covering the cage, at least partially would be appreciated by your pigeon.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very, very well done on catching this pigeon. I'm sure it is hugely relieved to be safe and well cared for.

Are you sure the cage bars are spaced 1" x 4"? A pigeon can easily get through a 4" opening .. something with smaller spacing would be better, I think.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the capture!  Almost sounds as if he may be used to humans.

Others will be along to give expert advice on your questions. I do know they advise that any cage be big enough that he can flap his wings easily.

My pidge, Squeaks lives with 4 cats but he was a baby when I caught him. I also live in a 1 bdrm apt. When you have a second, you may wish to check out his story in the STORY section.

Your bird looks sooooo beautiful! Best of everything. Pijies make WONDERFUL pets and will give you many hours of enjoyment. 

Could you find an Avian Vet to have a fecal checked and a general checkup?


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Terry,

The spaces in the cage bars are only 1 inch wide, but are 4 inches high. I am sure he couldn't get through them. Some dog crates might have spaces as wide as 2 inches, I think. I don't know if that would be OK or not...Should the bars be close enough that he can't get his head through or WIDE enough that if he DOES put his head through, he can get it out?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Susan, 

I'm happy to read that you were able to capture the cappuchine pigeon Are you keeping him outside on your balcony? If you are, then I'd be nervous about the spacing on the pen/cage. A hawk or owl might spot him in there, and attempt to grab him through those wide bars. 

I'd cover the cage at night, like Victor suggested, whether he's indoors or out, just so he feels secure. The cage sounds plenty big and especially if you attach another dog kennel to it

What are you long term plans for the pigeon, do you wish to keep him as a pet? If you do, you may want to get him checked out by a vet as Shi (Mr. Squeaks) recommened as well.

Keep us posted


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ahhh .. OK .. got it now .. thanks for the clarification. You want the cage spacing to be either close enough together that the bird can't get the head out at all or big enough to get the head out without getting hung up but not large enough for more of the body to pass through. Even then, I think Nab had a scary experience with one of his pets getting the head stuck in the cage bars .. would have to go look for this thread. Personally I like 1/2 inch spacing on cage bars, but that's just me. I do have some large dog crates that I have covered with 1/2 inch hardware cloth, and they work fine for birds. Without the hardware cloth, I'd be worried about escapees or the birds getting hung up.

Terry


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, 
I have found three different avian vets in LA. I am going to make an appointment for him tomorrow with the nearest one for a fecal, parasite check, overall physical and a DNA sexing! I am kind of hoping he is a girl (  ) so I could get a second same sex friend later to keep Pidge company without fear of breeding.

If Pidge is happy here, we would love for him to stay with us for good. To keep him safe from our three pussycats, we will be keeping him on the balcony for now. It has a roof that completely covers it and an almost four foot high metal guard rail/wall around it, so he is pretty well hidden from view of any flying predators. (If there are any...This is a very urban setting with skyscraper office buildings, no trees, grass, open space, etc. but just in case...) I am also here working most of the time about 10 feet away from him to keep an eye on things.)


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Susan, 

Many larger cities are reintroducing species such as peregrine falcons and other hawks in an attempt to re-establish their numbers. Peregrine falcons are doing very well in urban city centres and find safe, high nesting spots as well as plenty of food...pigeons! I'm sure you heard about the infamous red tailed hawks in New York, Pale male and his mate. 

Owls too are finding easy pickins in cities because of all the rats and pigeons available as prey. Hawks and owls have incredible eyesight and are tenacious and swift. 

I'm glad to hear you have things safe guarded for the bird and will be watching, it was just a concern I wanted to mention to you and a real possibility.

Glad to hear you will be taking the pigeon to a vet for a check up


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so glad to hear the bird has been caught and will be examined and treated (if needed) by a qualified avian vet.

Thank you for all your care for this bird.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

I am very happy to hear you did manage to catch him, well done.

I am sure with the great advice you will receive from this forum on health and care for him, he will be well looked after and have a good life with you.

Ron


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Susan, great job in catching Pidge. He is probably used to being confined and feels comfortable in his cage. Like others have said, the spacing on the bars needs to be fixed. Terry mentioned our member Nabisho whose bird, Gee two, worked his head between the spacing then in trying to get free got his beak stuck in an adjacent space. He nearly died.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Congratulations on catching the capuchine! I'm sure he is kind of relieved. I've noticed this with lost domestic birds I've caught--they seem relieved to have a safe place to stay with food and water readily available. A lovebird showed up in our yard last year and, after I lured him into the house with cockatiel seed, walked right into the cage we provided. He made himself at home and seemed to say, "Finally, a decent hotel room." We attempted to find the owner through all available means (fliers, newspaper ad, Internet) but no one ever claimed him and now he's a hopelessly spoiled family member.

I would remedy the spacing of the bars by covering the cage in hardware cloth as Terry did if I were you, but other than that the set-up sounds fine. Pigeons are hardy birds and do fine outdoors provided they have some shelter, and yours does. He should be just fine on your balcony. You are very wise to take him to the vet for a check-up. He's been out for awhile and may have parasites from hanging out with the wild pijjies, but that's easily treatable and poses no harm to you or your pets. Enjoy your new friend.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Even then, I think Nab had a scary experience with one of his pets getting the head stuck in the cage bars .. would have to go look for this thread. Personally I like 1/2 inch spacing on cage bars, but that's just me.
> Terry


Here is the thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13938


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Can they get their heads into 1/2 inch spacing? How big exactly is a pigeon head (under the feathers)? Would 1/3 or 1/4 or mesh screens be better?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

1/4" is the best.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

*News and more questions...*

Hi everyone! Great news for Pidge today! We went to the avian vet, he got a clean bill of health on his bloodwork and fecal and the Dr. said he seemed very healthy. He thought Pidge could not have been on the streets long, maybe not much longer than we have known him. He did have some lice, which the doc treated with Ivomectin, so he should feel much more comfortable now. We'll know whether he is a girl or boy next week!

The doc recommended we use pure oyster shell for his grit, but all the pidgeon grits I have seen are a mix of shell and other things. *Does anyone have thoughts on this?*
Last, we ordered some 1/4" PLASTIC hardware cloth online to pidge-proof his cage and dog crate!! Thought I'd share the link with others: http://www.watergarden.org/s.nl/sc.2/category.2/it.A/id.126/.f It was the only heavyweight plastic hardware cloth I could find. I was really concerned that the metal stuff had zinc in it... Home Depot only had metal cloth. When we get it in a few days, I'll let you all know if it is quality stuff.

We are trying to set up some way for him to get out for his exercise time. Our first thought was to use a tent on the balcony, so we got a gazebo tent to set up partially. (The whole thing won't fit on the 10' x 6' balcony, but we figured we could build a frame that did and stretch it over when we let him out.) The problem is, when we took the gazebo out of the package, it had a really, really strong plastic-y smell that made me a little woozy. I was afraid it could be toxic to Pidge, so we put it aside for now. *Has anyone used a tent for their bird and had this experience when you first got it? How long did you wait for the smell to go away before it was "safe"? Will it ever be safe? How can you tell? *

Thank you all again for all of your advice and support.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Congratulations on your capuchine's clean bill of health. I'm not sure about the tent, but the plastic screen sounds fine. As to grit, I'd still go with pigeon grit if you can get it. It has other minerals in addition to calcium.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

downtownbirdies said:


> Hi everyone! Great news for Pidge today! We went to the avian vet, he got a clean bill of health on his bloodwork and fecal and the Dr. said he seemed very healthy. He thought Pidge could not have been on the streets long, maybe not much longer than we have known him. He did have some lice, which the doc treated with Ivomectin, so he should feel much more comfortable now. We'll know whether he is a girl or boy next week!
> 
> The doc recommended we use pure oyster shell for his grit, but all the pidgeon grits I have seen are a mix of shell and other things. *Does anyone have thoughts on this?*
> Last, we ordered some 1/4" PLASTIC hardware cloth online to pidge-proof his cage and dog crate!! Thought I'd share the link with others: http://www.watergarden.org/s.nl/sc.2/category.2/it.A/id.126/.f It was the only heavyweight plastic hardware cloth I could find. I was really concerned that the metal stuff had zinc in it... Home Depot only had metal cloth. When we get it in a few days, I'll let you all know if it is quality stuff.
> ...



Hi downtownbirdies,

and thanks for all of your concern and care for your new
family member. I did a bit of googling on raptors in Los Angeles, and found that they are certainly in your general area, and there are raptors apparently in the city itself, not just the outlying areas. Here is a link that you might be interested in:

http://216.109.125.130/search/cache...ors+los+angeles&d=Roy5akaqMk78&icp=1&.intl=us

As you can see, I'm in Northern CA and we have hawks and falcons in Oakland and SF, I've chased them away in many instances while on roofs, from the pigeons and their babies. They also have an uncanny ability to find where the pigoens are nesting in some fairly secluded locations. So you may want to think about something more protective than tenting or plastic mesh. Here's a link to 1/4" hardware cloth that many folks use for their loft set ups:

http://www.twpinc.com/twp/jsp/product.jsp?type=4

This would keep your pij safe and you worry free. You could fasten it to the cage that you have, and perhaps contruct an annex that would allow Pidge to come and go from the cage into a flying area w/out being able to actually exit the enclosed areas.

The pigeon supply houses carry a red grit that has trace minerals in it that pigeons need, you could take a look at Jedd's or some of the other supply houses and see what they have to offer. There is a 'sticky' to all of the major pigeon supply houses in our resource section that lists links to the houses.

Glad to hear that Pidge got a good health report with only lice as the main concern. You might want to follow up w/weekly sprayings of Scalex to be sure they are all gone.

Great work on your part for catching Pidge and following up w/a vet visit! I'm sure you won't regret it!

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

The problem is, when we took the gazebo out of the package, it had a really, really strong plastic-y smell that made me a little woozy. I was afraid it could be toxic to Pidge, so we put it aside for now. *Has anyone used a tent for their bird and had this experience when you first got it? How long did you wait for the smell to go away before it was "safe"? Will it ever be safe? How can you tell? *

JMO...birds have sensitive lungs. If the smell made YOU woozy, I hate to think what it would do to Pidge!

Someone else may come along with suggestions on the plastic but, personally, if not WELL ventilated, I would not use it.

There are other things you could possibly use for an aviary - piping and the hardware cloth...


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Doesn't metal hardware cloth contain zinc?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Susan, 

First off, I'm happy to read that your pigeon got a good clean bill of health from the vets. Ivermectin is great stuff and will geat rid of all kinds of internal and external parasites.

As for the plastic mesh, that is really odd how it had such a strong smell to it. I have plastic mesh/netting I use in my pigeon's room and it never smelled. I bought it at home depot as well in the hardware cloth section. 

Not sure if the hardware cloth has zinc in it or not, but pigeons don't really bite at the screening anyway. I'd be more concerned if you were using it to house a parrot more because they will bite and taste the wire.


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Brad, It was the gazebo tent that smells, not the hardware cloth. The hardware cloth hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Susan, 

Sorry, I read your post wrong I'd probably go with the plastic netting myself because it's easier to work with. Since you are worried about zinc in the hardware cloth, plastic is probably better for your situation anyway.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think that the hardware cloth will be an issue or most likely wouldn't be recommended by pigeon folks. I got the link from Lin Hansen, one of our moderators, it is one of the most recommended ways to protect outdoor pigeons. 

You are surely on top of things to have already ordered, I can see this is gonna be one spoiled pij  . Look forward to seeing some pics of Pidge in his/her new home.

fp


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Susan,
> 
> Not sure if the hardware cloth has zinc in it or not, but pigeons don't really bite at the screening anyway. I'd be more concerned if you were using it to house a parrot more because they will bite and taste the wire.


It may have zinc on it, but we've used this type of wire for outdoor bird enclosures for years without any problems. As Brad said, pigeons don't chew the wire. It's bad for hookbills, who climb using beaks and feet, but okay for pigeons. I like welded wire because it's strong enough that raccoons can't tear it apart.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I mentioned the piping and hardware cloth because I think that's what Azwhitefeather (Cindy) used for her indoor aviary. It it just gorgeous!!

If you want to Private Message her, just go to the Members List and go to "A."

I'm sure she will be glad to tell you how she and her husband, Chuck, made their pigeon extradinaire dwelling and what they used...


----------

